# Viper 5806v first start........????



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Have a Viper 5806v and it is its first power up. I have power to the unit (6pin 12VDC+), ground continuity confirmed, fuse is good. 
I was attempting to pair the remote for the first time, however following the guide I get zero from th control centres- literally no lights/ nadda nothing at all - what can I check methodology. when the system is powered for the first time it should be getting something?


----------

